# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: مشکل در help

## vb.net2008

سلام
وقتی delphi، help رو باز می کنم help ویندوز باز می شه . چرا؟ 
در ضمن من از dephi7 تو ویندوز7 استفاده می کنم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

نوع فایل راهنمای دلفی 7 از نوع hlp است که ویندوز سون نمی تواند آنرا باز کند. پیشنهاد می کنم که برای برنامه نویسی با دلفی 7 از ویندوز XP استفاده کنید.

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
مشکل در اینجاست که تو ویندوز 7 ، WinHlp32.exe وجود نداره.  و از قرار معلوم فقط تو 64 بیت اینجوره ، چون فایلی برای 32 بیت نذاشتن (ویندوز شما 64 بیته ؟)
شما میتونین با نصب این برنامه به راحتی و بدون مشکل از فایل help  استفاد کنید 
لینک توضیحات مایکروسافت : I cannot open Help files that require the Windows Help (WinHlp32.exe) program
لینک برنامه / حجم  702 کیلوبایت :  http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...ylang=en&id=91

----------


## یوسف زالی

شما با این فایل هم می تونی فایل های Help رو باز کنی.
در حقیقت این برنامه رو از XP انتقال دادم به Win7.
مشکلش اینه که نمیشه با F1 دلفی بازش کرد اما میشه مستقیم بازش کرد. از مسیر C:\Program Files (x86)\Borland\Delphi7\Help\D7.hlp
http://www.persianupload.com/715407
130 KB

----------


## ehp_kz6597

خب شما اینجا رو دیدید؟؟؟
لینک توضیحات مایکروسافت : I cannot  open Help files that require the Windows Help (WinHlp32.exe) program
البته فکر می کنم مفهوم هردو جمله یکی هست و مشکلی در جمله نقل قول شده نمیبینم .




> چون اسم اون فایل WinHlp32.exe هست و با نصبش مشکل نمایش راهنما حل میشه  یعنی این فایل رو ویندوز 7 وجود نداره !


ربطی به اسمش نداره . واقعیت اینه که WinHlp32.exe وجود  نداره که بخواد اون فایل رو مستقیم باز کنه . حالا شما چیز دیگه ای برداشت میکنید...

----------

